# Fenix TK75 2018 (4x XHP35 HI, 4x 18650, Rechargeable) Review



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2017)

_*This review is made possible by Fenix China.*_

One of Fenix big sellers, received another update. The TK75 is a well known light among flashlight users. The first TK75, released a long time ago, started out at 2600 lumens. That was impressive, back then.. Now Fenix released a new version, pushing out an astonishing 5100 lumens with the use of 4x Cree XHP35 HI leds. It still has the same form factor, but with an updated look. Let's check out this new light :thumbsup:











*The Packaging*:

The TK75 2018 comes in a hard-plastic case with a cardboard sleeve. Inside the case you'll find;
- TK75 2018
- Manual
- Carrying strap
- Micro-USB charging cable
- Lanyard
- Tripod attachment
- Spare o-ring(s)
- Fenix products leaflet























*Features and Specifications*: (given by Fenix)

·4 Cree XHP35 HI LED’s, with lifespan of 50,000 hours 
·Powered by 4 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries 
·188mm Length x 53mm Body diameter x 86 Head diameter
·630 grams (excluding batteries)
·Max 5100 lumens output, 850m beam distance 
·Micro USB rechargeable battery holder 
·Momentary on turbo and strobe 
·Back support system eases handheld fatigue 
·Battery level indication; lockout function 
·Dual stainless steel side switches for fast and convenient operation
·Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness
·Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery insertion
·Low-voltage warning reminds when battery charging is needed
·Made of durable high-strength and oxidation-resistance aluminum 
·Premium type HAIII hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
·Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with an anti-reflective coating

MSRP: $274.95

Lets take a closer look 
























The TK75 2018 uses metal butons instead of the rubber they used before. On the opposite side is the tripod attachment. The tripod insert also has a metal loop for attaching the shoulder strap.
















And now a close-up look of the head. The head houses 4x Cree XHP35 HI leds, surrounded by a relatively deep smooth reflector. A stainless steel ring protects the glass when dropped.
The glass does have a anti-reflective coating, to let most of the light out. A leds are centered on my sample.
















Large boxes on the outside provide some grip on the light. Personally, I would prefer smaller boxes. The large box shapes don't provide enough grip when using gloves, IMO.
There is a small led between the switches that acts as battery level indicator. There are four slots cut out at the tailcap, for lanyard attachment.














The tailcap comes off smooth. There is a decent amount of grease on the threads.









Laser engraving does look good, although with a macro lens you can see the edge-'imperfections'.






Look down the battery tube









There is no external micro-USB port for charging. The port has been placed on the battery-carrier. Therefore you don't have to remove the batteries out of the carrier.
A small led shows the status during charging. When you press the blue-button on the carrier, the led will show the remaining battery power. The battery carrier is made of sturdy plastic.
There are small finger-groves to make removing batteries a little bit easier. Like earlier TK75 models, the 2018 version is fully compatible with the Fenix AER-TK75 extension. With adding a extension, you'll double the
runtime. Output levels will keep the same.
















*User Interface*:

The TK75 uses two buttons to operate the light.

From Off:

Press&Hold the left button to access Strobe. Press the button again to switch to SOS mode. Press&Hold to turn Off.
Press&Hold the right button to access the last continues mode used. 

When On:
The with a single press (right button) you'll cycles between; Eco>Low>Med>High I>High II>Turbo.

The UI did change, because Fenix used Press&Hold before to cycle between modes. Now you have to Press&Hold to turn On/Off.
This does require some attention when you're not used to this (like me  )

*Size Comparison*:

As you can see, the 2018 version looks similar to the first TK75 light. Dimension are comparable. 
















*Beamshots:*

Beamshot where taken on a soccer field. The goal is about 120 meters away from the light. Due to circumstances, I was not able to photograph the lower modes.
















*Pros and Cons:*

+ Size-Output ratio
+ Rechargeable
+ Throw-Spill ratio
+ Mode spacing

- Weight
- Not external chargeable

*Conclusion:*

The TK75 2018 is a worthy follow-up to all other TK75 lights. It's amazing Fenix can still update the light, while keeping the same body. The UI does require some getting use to. Specially when you're
coming from the older Fenix lights. It's nice that there is a rechargeable option, but it's a shame you first have to open the light. Of course, the removal of a external USB port does help with keeping water and dust out,
but it's not very user friendly. The metal buttons are sturdier than rubber covered switches, but personally I'm not a big fan. The feeling just isn't right to me. Fit and finish is excellent, as we can expect from Fenix. 
If you're looking for a light that can light up a large area, but still has lower modes for closer up work, the TK75 2018 is definitely one of your best options. 
_
This review is made possible by Fenix China. Thank you Fenix for providing this TK75 for review._


----------



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2017)

_Reserved for updates..

_Update 1: Added information about Fenix AER-TK75 support.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Nov 11, 2017)

Interesting read. Do the metal buttons get hot on turbo?


----------



## ven (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the review kj2, big fan of the tk75 as you know. As much as i welcome the xpl HI version, a 4000/5000k would have been a winner for me. I just feel its a year or so late(better late than never though). Not too sure on the carrier side either, but none are deal breakers for me. Still maybe they are saving some xhp35 HI's for the rc40 version.............(5000k please).

I am sure it will be a huge seller for Fenix regardless of its little short comings for us flashaholics.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 11, 2017)

DIPSTIX said:


> Interesting read. Do the metal buttons get hot on turbo?


I didn't experience that. Heat stays around the heatsink part of the light.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the review.

I have had the 2600/2900[modified eventually] and now the 2015 version which is modified.

I definitely prefer the rubber buttons over any metal switch. I know modified get hotter. I have/had a few modified lights w/ metal switches and they got very hot. I am also not and never have been a fan of rechargeable lights. At least this one you can charge the batteries in a charger. On the other hand I do not get having a rechargeable light where you have to remove the carrier/batteries to do so!! :thinking: :shrug:


----------



## blah9 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the review. Another TK75 fan here although I haven't felt the need to upgrade for a long while now.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Nov 12, 2017)

I am a fan of the original and sold it recently. Now it looks like I need a replacement. 
Great detailed review. 
Will the battery extension still work with this light?


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2017)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> I am a fan of the original and sold it recently. Now it looks like I need a replacement.
> Great detailed review.
> Will the battery extension still work with this light?



Yes, but you need to use the original USB carrier in the light body itself, then add the extensions after if makes sense. Will not work for example with the run time kit carrier in the light, then the USB carrier in the run kit.


----------



## edd_.e (Nov 26, 2017)

Fenix have gotten worse in their design choice, older lights looked better : (


----------



## mikem65d (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed review. It's partly why i decided to buy it. Got it Friday and then i really loved your review for stoking me up.
This baby is insanely bright and fun to play with.
It's like riding a fast motorcycle.........you could cruise, but then you just got to open it up and this light is on it when doing so.
Lit up the neighborhood in all directions:rock::rock:
The fit and finish and just the way it's packaged makes one proud to own it.
Very glad i read your review and very glad to be back on this site.

-mike


----------



## colight (Jan 22, 2018)

As I've said last week, I've been out of circulation for some time, and now I see that I've missed out on a lot. Great review, as usual, kj2. I'd like to try one of these babies.


----------



## harro (Jan 22, 2018)

A great light indeed. It would be nice to see a nw version, as ven had suggested. Keep us ' standard trim ' ( as opposed to modded ) people interested. Mind you the cw version isnt that blue anyway. A worthy successor to the TK75 throne. While the 2,900 lumen version may not be the most powerful, imvho, its the one that has the best all round balance ( well, to me anyway ).


----------



## colight (Jan 22, 2018)

Harro, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I saw on Fenix's website that this 2018 version has 5100 lumens? You mention 2900?


----------



## ven (Jan 22, 2018)

That is correct, the 2018 has 5100lm . Harro was mentioning an older generation with 2900lm from 3x LED, that for him has the best all round balance. .


----------



## harro (Jan 22, 2018)

colight said:


> Harro, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I saw on Fenix's website that this 2018 version has 5100 lumens? You mention 2900?




Thats correct, what i mean is, to me at least, the 2,900 version is the nicest, all round balanced torch, no, its not the most powerful. IMVHO, the2,900 just had it all right. The 4,000 was nice, but quite floody. The latest one pushes it out a touch further and has a bit more complex ui. See where i'm coming from? Yes they are all good lights ( i have one of each ), but for me, the pick is the 2,900.
Cheers.


----------



## colight (Jan 24, 2018)

Understood, and thanks for clearing it up, guys!


----------



## harro (Jan 25, 2018)

colight said:


> Understood, and thanks for clearing it up, guys!



Cheers, hope its cooler where you are. 40° and high humidity in my neck of the woods at present.


----------



## IlluminationDomination (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the review. An improvement over the original version[2600 lumen] that I still have!


----------



## harro (Feb 4, 2018)

IlluminationDomination said:


> Thanks for the review. An improvement over the original version[2600 lumen] that I still have!



It might surprise you how far the TK75'18 hasnt come when compared to the original 2,600 lumen version. Maybe thats cause the original was such a good flashlight when it was released. IMVHO, the original was good, the 2,900 lumen version built on that base with a touch more output and throw. The '15 version was a bit of a sidewards step in the throw department, but has a good spill, and the '18 version regains some distance, while still having a reasonable spill. The ui and metal buttons are an attempt to maybe ' keep up with the Jonses ', some like em, others dont, whatever. To me, there was nothing wrong with the grey silicone rubber switch covers, but the metal buttons stay cool during operation. I am probably a bit biased, but i like my TK's. Typical great finish and fit you expect from Fenix. Also typical 12 - 18 months late on the scene, with other major makers having already done something similar.


----------



## IlluminationDomination (Feb 4, 2018)

^^^

I like they Grey silicone rubber buttons better.I have/had some lights w/ the metal button and they get too hot. The silicone buttons also have a better feel.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Feb 5, 2018)

Photos look like the extra lumens go into the hotspot & nothing in spill ?


----------



## domho8 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tk75 beam.


----------



## colight (Mar 21, 2018)

domho8 said:


> Tk75 beam.




This pic more or less confirms what you said, @lumen aeternum, although there is some spill visible on the buildings around.


----------



## domho8 (Mar 22, 2018)

Another test beam tk75


----------



## harro (Mar 24, 2018)

A couple of pics of three TK75's. Sorry about the ambient light. Sony HXV200 ISO100, f3.2, 3 seconds.
Stop sign is about 55M from camera, white wall of garage, behind stop sign, is 115M from camera.



*CONTROL*





*FENIX TK75 2900 lm*





*FENIX TK75'15 4000 lm*





*FENIX TK75'18 5100 lm*





Another mistake, sorry about the red tinges in the TK75 '18 shot. The neighbour had arrived home between the '15 pic and the '18 pic, and i had taken the photo while they still had their stoplights on. The squiggly line in the '18 pic is a bug that flew past while the shutter was open.


----------



## domho8 (Mar 24, 2018)

At 5100lm it lights up V nicely


----------



## colight (Mar 26, 2018)

Beautiful pictures that show the differences in output very clearly. I'm in love with this light, and thinking of purchasing it this year.


----------



## harro (Mar 26, 2018)

colight said:


> Beautiful pictures that show the differences in output very clearly. I'm in love with this light, and thinking of purchasing it this year.



I like the TK in all its incarnations. Like all Fenix lights, the build quality is consistant and of a high standard. They arent the most powerful out there, but are more than enough for the likely use they will be put to. The '18 version, at least in my examples, would be the most ' neutral ' in its output. It sort of spreads like the '15, but incorporates a hotspot like the old 2,900, 3 x XML version. Some dont like the metal buttons, but they work, and dont get hot. Now, before this starts sounding like a Fenix love-in, there are a couple of things i would change. The cell carriers, while they work well, are a bit old hat. Why not move to the milled out battery tube like a lot of others have done? And with six outputs in the '18 version, why couldnt low be a real ' moonlight ' mode. Dont let these gripes put you off though, its still a real nice light. Cant wait for the 2020 version!!!


----------



## colight (Mar 26, 2018)

harro said:


> I like the TK in all its incarnations. Like all Fenix lights, the build quality is consistant and of a high standard. They arent the most powerful out there, but are more than enough for the likely use they will be put to. The '18 version, at least in my examples, would be the most ' neutral ' in its output. It sort of spreads like the '15, but incorporates a hotspot like the old 2,900, 3 x XML version. Some dont like the metal buttons, but they work, and dont get hot. Now, before this starts sounding like a Fenix love-in, there are a couple of things i would change. The cell carriers, while they work well, are a bit old hat. Why not move to the milled out battery tube like a lot of others have done? And with six outputs in the '18 version, why couldnt low be a real ' moonlight ' mode. Dont let these gripes put you off though, its still a real nice light. Cant wait for the 2020 version!!!



@harro, thanks for this write-up. This gives me a broad sense of what to expect. I agree that this light, as do many others, will not be perfect in everyone's eyes. I don't only look at a light, whether it be a flashlight, a headlamp or whatever, from the perspective of a collector. I actually use my lights, and my relatives use them, so I also consider that. I consider the absence of a real moonlight mode of lesser importance, because I never found a use for it, as did neutral white. As long as I have light driving away the darkness, I am happy, but I do respect other's feelings about their likes and dislikes. As such I think I may have changed my opinion ever so slightly towards neutral white LEDs as well. All things considered, I am looking forward to the day I can lay my hands on this TK75, though! This more than meets my requirements. I really don't need a flashlight that can burn a hole through the sun.


----------



## harro (Mar 27, 2018)

@colight, yeah, unlike another 5,000lm 1 x XHP70 light i have, you know you can go to any of the TK's, throw in a set of cells, and off you go. For me at least, they are a go to light. On the nite stand as a gentle light, or out dispatching feral rabbits et al, they do it all. I'm sure it will be all you want it to be.


----------



## colight (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks @harro, then there is no doubt in my mind any more that I will buy this.


----------



## ro.ma. (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the review. I have the 2600 lumens version and I'm still undecided if I go to this one.


----------



## Caspian (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you for this nice review, the TK75 has definitely stepped up a few places on my want-list.


----------



## colight (Aug 16, 2018)

After a long time of deciding, I finally decided to pull the plug on this 2018 5100 lumen version. Although I haven't had time to test this light, my initial impression of this light is: AWESOME!! I don't care that there may be other, better flashlights out there. I feel like Santa Claus has come early this year. Boy, am I going to enjoy this lovely addition to my line-up!


----------



## harro (Aug 16, 2018)

colight said:


> After a long time of deciding, I finally decided to pull the plug on this 2018 5100 lumen version. Although I haven't had time to test this light, my initial impression of this light is: AWESOME!! I don't care that there may be other, better flashlights out there. I feel like Santa Claus has come early this year. Boy, am I going to enjoy this lovely addition to my line-up!



They are an awsome, useable, reasonably sized light, that does everything well. The other night i was at my parents place, and approximately 400M from their front gate ( google measurer ), is one of four lighting towers with an array of about fifty lights, for illuminating a football field. My bro in law showed some interest in the TK75'18 i had with me, and asked what it could do. We went out the front and shone it up the street etc, and he was impressed. I said watch this, and pointed it at the light tower. You could see the light from the '75 reflecting off the back of the light tower. His jaw dropped. Actually, i was secretly impressed, as i didnt think it would manage that, but, it wasnt a problem. Add in the usual Fenix quality and you will have a winner. Do i sound biased? Yep!! I really enjoy my TK's!!!


----------



## colight (Aug 20, 2018)

harro said:


> They are an awsome, useable, reasonably sized light, that does everything well. The other night i was at my parents place, and approximately 400M from their front gate ( google measurer ), is one of four lighting towers with an array of about fifty lights, for illuminating a football field. My bro in law showed some interest in the TK75'18 i had with me, and asked what it could do. We went out the front and shone it up the street etc, and he was impressed. I said watch this, and pointed it at the light tower. You could see the light from the '75 reflecting off the back of the light tower. His jaw dropped. Actually, i was secretly impressed, as i didnt think it would manage that, but, it wasnt a problem. Add in the usual Fenix quality and you will have a winner. Do i sound biased? Yep!! I really enjoy my TK's!!!



I, for one, am definitely going to believe and agree with you, harro. The TK's are truely fantastic! Well, most of them anyway, as I've read the thread about the tail switch of the TK35 UE 2018 coming apart, which is a shame. But anyway, another personal favorite of mine is the TK47. I only had (I gifted it to my son) the "normal" version, and I was amazed at the beam it threw. I personally measured it at over 400 m, at which distance I could still clearly see a tree, and not only make it out. I wouldn't go as far as to say that I could count the leaves, though!


----------

